# What  do you do in the event....



## BritneyDawn (Nov 14, 2009)

What do you do in the event that your client or the model comes in with either dirty skin with makeup already on or a face that's in extreme need of an exfoliation? How do you ask them to go wash their face what do you say? And also do you keep a mini skincare line in your kit? For example a little universal face wash,moisturizer and an exfoliator? Personally i really have an issue with skin that's not exfoliated.I don't mean it has to be exfoliated everyday,but you know when you look at somebody and their face texture is really rough and black heads everywhere some flaky skin and its like omg please take my exfoliator! lol Is it ok to ask the client or a model to wash and exfoliate? Or do you exfoliate their face for them like they do in a spa? I know to some of you not new in the game of makeup artistry may think its a DUH question but if i don't ask i wont learn so,im asking what you do? lol Thank you


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm no MUA, but i dont see how it wouldn't be ok to ask a model to exfoliate! I mean, your application will suffer, the end look will suffer, the pictures will suffer and possibly need to be photoshopped! So yes, I think keeping a basic kit on you would be very smart.
For face wash i suggest Philosophy's Purity made simple. It's PH balanced. It removes makeup very well (and doesn't sting yoru eyes) and leaves your skin feeling and looking delish. 
And i'd also suggest one of those exfoliating cloths. Sometimes, when i have a nasty dry patch my on nose, i use it in combination with the exfoliator, and it gets rid of everything without me needing to work at it for hours.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I'm no MUA, but i dont see how it wouldn't be ok to ask a model to exfoliate! I mean, your application will suffer, the end look will suffer, the pictures will suffer and possibly need to be photoshopped! So yes, I think keeping a basic kit on you would be very smart.
For face wash i suggest Philosophy's Purity made simple. It's PH balanced. It removes makeup very well (and doesn't sting yoru eyes) and leaves your skin feeling and looking delish. 
And i'd also suggest one of those exfoliating cloths. Sometimes, when i have a nasty dry patch my on nose, i use it in combination with the exfoliator, and it gets rid of everything without me needing to work at it for hours._

 

I already keep a mini skincare kit in my makeup kit but i was asking if its something other MUA do too and im also curious to what skincare lines they favor for their kit.But i wasn't really asking if its ok to ask the client/models to wash their faces i was more like asking how other makeup artists go about asking or telling the client or model they need to go wash their face,like what do they say? And while i know asking them to wash their face is fine i dont know if an exfoliator would be acceptable,like i don't know if this is something normally done by makeup artists.But i agree with you it shouldn't be a big deal because im working to make you look as beautiful as possible not working against you and i need a clean fresh canvas to work on.I think a professional model would know better then to show up not prepared IE with a clean makeup free face.I think its shocking but a little head shaking funny that anybody knowing full well they are going to go sit in a makeup artists chair to get madeup and they come with makeup leftover from the night before lol Like seriously? You have to think they cant be that serious about their chosen field when they act like "whateverrr" Its like okk,wow lol So im looking forward to see what other makeup artists have to say. And thank you so much for replying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thank you also for the tip on the Philosophy Cleanser.I actually have an unopened bottle i bought a few months back so ill make little samples and pass them around too see if its truly a universal cleanser.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 15, 2009)

71 people read my thread but only one person answered? surely there is some more mua here who could kindly share some experience and advice pease?l ol


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 16, 2009)

You could try having a small bottle of Clinique's toner. I know that do an "exfoliating" toner (not sure of the number). You could even use MAC's volcanic ash exfoliator as the "beads" disentigrate quickly. Just follow up with a toner to get rid of the blackness. This stuff makes the skin sooooo smooth too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!

Oh... and trust me there are a lot of people who think it's okay to rock up with left over makeup, because "the MUA will take care of ALL problems!" LOL.

I'd also say just be diplomatic about asking them to wash their face. You could just be like "now I'm a bit of a nazi**(?) with skin softness so we're just going to take you through and make sure you're super smooth, so you can look super good!" You could also explain some of the positives with why its a good thing to practise. 

** I REALLY don't wanna offend anyone with the use of that word, just couldn't come up with something else so quickly... Sorry if I did!


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Grr, I had this happen to me this weekend, as well as on 3 out of 4 models last week... so frustrating!

I carry Cetaphil cleanser and a basic moisturiser in my kit, but if someone has been rude enough to not exfoliate I use alcohol-free baby wipes to cleanse their skin, and really buff away.  Then when I add moisturiser or primer I'll apply with a sponge instead of a brush so I can buff some more.

I don't think you can ask a model to go and clean her face.  You just have to do the best you can with what you have.  I wouldn't want any exfoliant used just before I applied makep, who knows how it will react to their skin.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_You could try having a small bottle of Clinique's toner. I know that do an "exfoliating" toner (not sure of the number). You could even use MAC's volcanic ash exfoliator as the "beads" disentigrate quickly. Just follow up with a toner to get rid of the blackness. This stuff makes the skin sooooo smooth too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!

Oh... and trust me there are a lot of people who think it's okay to rock up with left over makeup, because "the MUA will take care of ALL problems!" LOL.

I'd also say just be diplomatic about asking them to wash their face. You could just be like "now I'm a bit of a nazi**(?) with skin softness so we're just going to take you through and make sure you're super smooth, so you can look super good!" You could also explain some of the positives with why its a good thing to practise. 

** I REALLY don't wanna offend anyone with the use of that word, just couldn't come up with something else so quickly... Sorry if I did!_

 

Thank you so much for giving me an idea of how to politely address the situation without offending or pissing anyone off lol I also agree with the oh who cares the makeup artist will fix everything comment.That really annoys me. I don't get that models don't get that its really a job requirement to take care of their skin!And to show up like that i just find to be so disrespectful like they don't really care because its your "the mua" job.Also thanks for the tip ive heard great things about Mac's volcanic ash but i never tried it.And ill look into the exfoliating toner too! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also i wasn't offended by the word you used its obvious that you meant no harm in using the word.


*To counterobsess*... 

I think in a minor situation where the model does have a bit of makeup on i can work with cleaning up their face in the chair.But in the case they come in a complete wreck i think it would be a situation of is it more important to get his or her face cleaned up so we can get the best results? Or just do the best job i can cleaning them up from the chair and risking ruining the shoot etc depending on the job? Personally i think its perfectly acceptable to ask them politely to remove all the makeup if i cant get it all removed in the chair.Im not going to risk ruining my work because they don't show up prepared.If i was a model i would be ashamed that i showed up in such a state that i had to be asked by the mua to please go wash the makeup off my face.The job i do on that model reflects not just on them but its speaks of my work as well.If they don't care enough about their careers to come to work prepared that's their prerogative.But i care about what i do and i want to do my best at every job.So even if it makes me and the model uncomfortable i will ask them to clean their face.A bad outcome can damage my career.Do you know i mean?

  It really does annoy me a little because it shouldnt be the mua responsability in the first place.A model should realize its a job requirement to take care of their skin.Ahhhhh! lol

Oh and as far as the exfoliator im not talking a hard abrasive sandpaper scrubbing or anything lol But ya know just a light very minimally abrasive light exfoliation with micro fine granules that's oil free,free of parabens,fragrance,etc etc etc And it doesn't even have to be an exfoliator it could be as simply as gently going over the face with a warm wash cloth,brand new and clean obviously!And for me personally i don't like baby wipes and if i wouldn't use something on own face i wont use it on a models face.And i think scrubbing with a baby wipe is alot more abrasive and irritating to the skin.No offense though that's just my own preference.If you find that works for you,that's perfectly cool.So please don't be offended.


Thank you both very much for replying i really appreciate your input


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BritneyDawn* 

 
_I think in a minor situation where the model does have a bit of makeup on i can work with cleaning up their face in the chair.But in the case they come in a complete wreck i think it would be a situation of is it more important to get his or her face cleaned up so we can get the best results? Or just do the best job i can cleaning them up from the chair and risking ruining the shoot etc depending on the job? Personally i think its perfectly acceptable to ask them politely to remove all the makeup if i cant get it all removed in the chair.Im not going to risk ruining my work because they don't show up prepared.If i was a model i would be ashamed that i showed up in such a state that i had to be asked by the mua to please go wash the makeup off my face.The job i do on that model reflects not just on them but its speaks of my work as well.If they don't care enough about their careers to come to work prepared that's their prerogative.But i care about what i do and i want to do my best at every job.So even if it makes me and the model uncomfortable i will ask them to clean their face.A bad outcome can damage my career.Do you know i mean?

It really does annoy me a little because it shouldnt be the mua responsability in the first place.A model should realize its a job requirement to take care of their skin.Ahhhhh! lol

Oh and as far as the exfoliator im not talking a hard abrasive sandpaper scrubbing or anything lol But ya know just a light very minimally abrasive light exfoliation with micro fine granules that's oil free,free of parabens,fragrance,etc etc etc And it doesn't even have to be an exfoliator it could be as simply as gently going over the face with a warm wash cloth,brand new and clean obviously!And for me personally i don't like baby wipes and if i wouldn't use something on own face i wont use it on a models face.And i think scrubbing with a baby wipe is alot more abrasive and irritating to the skin.No offense though that's just my own preference.If you find that works for you,that's perfectly cool.So please don't be offended._

 
Keep in mind that it isn't often that you have access to water on a shoot.  I have done a lot of TFP shoots and not one has had water access, unless you count skanky public toilets at a local park.  When it comes down to it you do what you can to get the shoot done.  There is a good chance the photographer will Photoshop the images as well, so it's not a major hassle.


And non-alcohol baby wipes are just like facial wipes, they're just more economical.  My entire makeup class uses them every day, as well as many of the pros I have worked with.  I'm not taking offence, I'm just letting you know they're a good option for your kit.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't carry skincare, I just use makeup wipes. As counterobsess said, it's not often you have access to water, so to me it doesn't make sense to carry around skincare etc. If I have to get rid of makep or somethign from a models skin I will just cleanse with the makeup wipes, slightly pat dry with a tissue, and then apply primer and everything else as normal.

In my makeup course we were taught basic facial routines, but how on earth any MUA has time to cleanse, exfoliate and moisturise on a job beats me!

I had a model on the weekend with a pretty flakey nose, and nothing I did would calm it down. I just ended up having to work with it.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BritneyDawn* 

 
_It really does annoy me a little because it shouldnt be the mua responsability in the first place.A model should realize its a job requirement to take care of their skin.Ahhhhh! lol_

 
I know what you mean, but I think alot of more experienced models will know the value of proper skincare routines. Less experienced models will hopefully learn this in time. I guess it's just like MUAs starting out, we have a lot to learn


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_I know what you mean, but I think alot of more experienced models will know the value of proper skincare routines. Less experienced models will hopefully learn this in time. I guess it's just like MUAs starting out, we have a lot to learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah i agree.I'm just starting out as well and im definitely no know it all lol And i make mistakes all the time but i learn from every mistake.And i understand new models just like me will learn with time and experience too.Although there are a slight few models who i really genuinely think couldn't give a shit.

As far as the water issue i can see what your saying.And i'll take note lol Thanks for the advice!


Also to counterobsess: Thank you, i see what your saying too and i appreciate all the advice and help alot.I'm pretty new so i guess i hadn't taken into consideration the water accessibility.Also i do keep makeup remover wipes in my kit i just never liked using baby wipes.Probably because i used them when i was younger as a cheap option to the makeup remover wipes and omg did they make me break out,and my face was so raw the next day.Like big strawberry for a face lol But maybe they weren't the non alcohol type ones? So maybe ill have to give those a try! So thanks you again


----------



## pinklemonade (Nov 22, 2009)

I carry a heap of skincare in my kit. As far as I'm concerned, all the makeup in the world won't help if the skin isn't properly prepped. Especially for weddings, I would be ruined if I hadn't taken skincare to some of them.

I always have:

Bioderma Crealine H20 (cleanser and remover in one, no rinse formula)
MAC Fix + spray
MAC Oil Control Lotion
MAC Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
MAC Strobe Cream
Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair (sample size) (mature skin and severely flaky skin)
Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream
Three different lip balms/treatments (some for really bad cracked lips, others for general)
MAC Makeup Wipes
Avene thermal spray water
Spray bottle of bottled water
Clean hand towels (in an emergency you can wet these and use them instead of an exfoliant, and it's less messy)


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am hearing good things about the Avocado eye cream.  Must go and test some.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklemonade* 

 
_I carry a heap of skincare in my kit. As far as I'm concerned, all the makeup in the world won't help if the skin isn't properly prepped. Especially for weddings, I would be ruined if I hadn't taken skincare to some of them.

I always have:

Bioderma Crealine H20 (cleanser and remover in one, no rinse formula)
MAC Fix + spray
MAC Oil Control Lotion
MAC Studio Moisture Fix Lotion
MAC Strobe Cream
Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair (sample size) (mature skin and severely flaky skin)
Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream
Three different lip balms/treatments (some for really bad cracked lips, others for general)
MAC Makeup Wipes
Avene thermal spray water
Spray bottle of bottled water
Clean hand towels (in an emergency you can wet these and use them instead of an exfoliant, and it's less messy)_

 

Thank you so much for seeing my point! And i fully 1,000% agree with everything you've said.
For me skincare in my kit is an absolute must. But after this thread i was starting to think i was the only one who carried skincare.I wasn't going to stop carrying skincare in my kit but i did feel like maybe im weird or something.Or maybe more experience Makeup Artist would laugh an my newbie mistakes lol So im relieved you feel its important to have too.And thank you so much for sharing what skincare you carry in your kit.I have a few of those in my kit but the ones i don't ill be sure to check them out!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 22, 2009)

i second (or third, or maybe even forth) the philosophy suggestion. their face wash is amazing. i also think that skincare is super important... i haven't done makeup in quite a while, but i can't even tell you how many times people would refuse to let me use skincare prior to applying makeup- then when their foundation wasn't _perfect_ they'd bitch.. i would def. use the purity made simple and buff if you can, their moisturizer (hope in a jar) is also amazing. primer makes a HUGE difference too. i swear by bare escentuals' primer. i've tried quite a few, and this is the best in my opinion : ). good luck!!


----------



## pinklemonade (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BritneyDawn* 

 
_Thank you so much for seeing my point! And i fully 1,000% agree with everything you've said.
For me skincare in my kit is an absolute must. But after this thread i was starting to think i was the only one who carried skincare.I wasn't going to stop carrying skincare in my kit but i did feel like maybe im weird or something.Or maybe more experience Makeup Artist would laugh an my newbie mistakes lol So im relieved you feel its important to have too.And thank you so much for sharing what skincare you carry in your kit.I have a few of those in my kit but the ones i don't ill be sure to check them out!_

 
I know a some makeup artists who don't have everything, but from my experience I need all that stuff 'just in case'. I'd hate to be there thinking 'Gosh, I wish I'd remembered to bring...' I work on a wide range of clients, with different ages and different skin so for me it's worth carrying the extra stuff.

I also carry razors, tampons, nail polish remover, nail polish, nail files, safety pins, breath mints, body moisturiser, deodorant, hairspray, bobby pins etc all 'just in case' and there's been many times I've been on set and been glad I've taken that extra bag of stuff. If you are working for a commercial client, they expect you have all this stuff, and there's not usually an opportunity to leave and race down the road and grab it.


----------



## beby24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Are these paying models or tfp's?

I ask becuase normally if its a TFP and I am dealing directly with the model I will send her a reminder email on how to prep her skin for our shoot.  This includes making sure she has no makeup at all.  If its the photographers contact I send it to him and ask him to share with the model.  

Either way if you are able to plan ahead, it doesn' t hurt to have a list of things you'd like the model to make sure she covers.   Even with brides this works.  Make it easy for them to remember.   

If its a paid gig, I usually suck it up and just deal with it, I don't like it becuase it defenitely takes more time but when you are presented with that situation you just have to deal with it.


----------



## LC (Jul 9, 2010)

you absolutely ask them to wash their face. Ive never had the need to keep an exfoliator with me...but i do keep a generalized face wash and moisturizer for exactly those situations. it's not rude


----------



## Avozilla (Sep 19, 2010)

Flash Foam Cleanser | Bioelements
--It cleanses AND exfoliates plus, it's good for all skin types.


----------



## miinx (Sep 19, 2010)

I always keep skincare with me, and ask them to wash their face or remove any residue myself prior to application. For brides i will usually do a little "mini facial" with cleanser, toner, moisturizer. 

They seem to really appreciate and enjoy it, and it makes things easier on me. I'd rather have the peace of mind of knowing that I'm starting with a clean slate (ALOT of people dont properly remove makeup, particularly eye makeup), and that theyre using a moisturizer that will work well with the makeup, and not one that may have hidden SPF, etc. Its absolutely not rude at all.

My skincare kit usually includes all of the following, though some i purchase in travel sizes or split into smaller bottles to save space:

Almay Eye Makeup Remover Pads 
Ponds Exfoliating Makeup Wipes

I use these two first, prior to any cleansing. Almay pads are GREAT and get rid of seriously stubborn eye makeup, and the Ponds wipes are a great gentle exfoliator.

DHC Cleansing Oil
Cetaphil Cleanser

Cetaphil for most, DHC for dry skin or skin that has alot of makeup residue i need to cut through. I'm hoping to pick up some Dermalogica precleanse soon as well, I've heard a lot about it.

Dermalogica Toner
Paula's Choice SPF free moisturizers (one each for very dry, normal, and oily skins)
Rosebud Salve (for lips)
Aquaphor Ointment

I love paulas choice.. cheap, fragrance free, spf free, doesnt fight with the makeup, does what it says it will. 

For my emergency kit for tricky skin problems, i use:

Kate Somerville ExfoliKate (serious, but gentle exfoliation, super fast)
Skyn Eye Gels (for dehydrated, dry, angry looking undereyes) 

I would rather pack a skin care kit than run the risk of having my makeup application ruined by bad skincare... great makeup starts with great skin, so i think its worth it. And lets face it.. a lot of people are not very nice to their skin. At my trials for brides i try to offer some basic recommendations for skincare to make sure they're looking their best the day of.. however, i am also an esthetician so I'm not sure the legality of someone who isnt licensed for such things making these types of recs. 

Regardless though, it makes a huge difference and you shouldnt be afraid to carry a skincare kit and make sure you're starting with a clean slate.


----------

